# hung up poplar



## SteveBullman (Feb 16, 2008)

had some fun with this one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BLOpal4ZSk


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 16, 2008)

I couldn't see if he had a tie back line on the one snagged in the other tree? I felt bad for that 200T though. Not going to last long getting beat up on the end of that long line.... Looked good other than that though....


----------



## SteveBullman (Feb 17, 2008)

no rope on the hung up poplar...that was going nowhere, if it had been unstable to warrant a rope i'd have been looking at other alternatives for doing the tree in the first place.

my saws 3 years old and going strong.....but i hear what you're saying. i guess im a little too impatient clip it back on my harness after each and every cut!


----------



## Sprig (Feb 17, 2008)

Like I said at YT, nice job man! Haven't watched to many vids dealing with stuff like that, never that big in real life, good edit on the video and thanks for sharing  (5 stars!) 
(worth some rep when I'm reloaded too)


Serge


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 17, 2008)

thats cool steve, I always enjoy stuff like that where it's like a puzzle that you have to figure out. Looked like fun..... Mike


----------



## Urbicide (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## masiman (Feb 22, 2008)

That was nice Steve.

I have never done a hung tree so I have a couple questions on this one. My computer has no sound at work so my apologies if there is a narrative that explains all this.

At about the 1:50 mark you are working on one of the hung poplar limbs (I'll call it section A). Your saw gets bound twice. Was this because you did not correctly judge the support the tip of the limb was getting from the tree it was hung up in? After you cut through that limb, it did not drop. Would you in retrospect have gone out further on that limb in hopes of dropping it to the ground or would you have not only cut near the spar expecting the weight to pull it out? It appears after that bound saw cut that you went down near the spar on that limb and dropped that heavy section (section B, ~3:10). I can't tell if there was some holding wood left between A and B or if the butts were just against each other, but section A drops some from the tree. It did not drop all the way. How did that section A eventually drop? I don't think I see it in later shots. Also, I don't think you wanted it hanging while you were cutting the tree that was hanging the poplar.

Why did you decide to cut the tree that was hanging the poplar, with the poplar still hung in it? I have read where that is a dangerous move given the unpredictability of the fall. Also, when you are cutting it looks like you are standing underneath the hung poplar, in the triangle, making your felling cuts. How did you know when to stop your backcut and safely exit before it all came over? Did you pull it over (I could not see a pull line)? What did you use to pull if you did? Why did you decide to not pull the butt of the poplar and try to unhang it (I am guessing it was too heavy)?

Great video!


----------



## SteveBullman (Feb 22, 2008)

all good questions mate.

thinking back i think the reason i didnt cut that limb at the knuckle was for fear of the butt weight swinging the top of the tree straight into me as it went. tension wood is always hard to cut, and poplar is a funny wood at the best of times, it did nip my saw up twice as you said, second time the cut was pretty much through and was had wedged itself up, hence i went further down the limb and make a seperate cut at a safe distance. the end of the branch as you said, did stay in the other tree, at a safe distance from where i was working. that was retreived later with a throwline.

The poplar was WELL AND TRULY lodged against the beech tree and i assessed it was safe for me to climb.

The fell, was arguably a dangerous scenario for the faller but again was assessed and a plan drawn up. The tree was too heavly to pull out particularly as access to get the correct angles just wasnt possible. the following method was mutually agreed on. 
We decided felling the beech in the direction the poplar was pushing it was definetly out due to the liklihood of the hinge breaking prematurely. To avoid this we felled the beech at a right angle to the direction of the lean. the tree was pulled by a cable on a 100hp john deer. This gave us the option of leaving a very thick hinge, giving the faller time to go clear. Here was our biggest concern, having done the back cut and walking away from it, if the tractor hadnt have been able to pull it no one would have wanted to go back in and cut more! Fortunately it went over kist as expected in a controlled manner. The whole job from start to finish was a dangerous undertaking and has undergone a lot of criticism, and in fairness probably rightly so. In short, i turned up to the job blind, assessed it, made a plan, and carried it out with the tools we had to hand. No one was hurt, tree was safely down in under an hour and we all got paid:greenchainsaw:


----------



## masiman (Feb 22, 2008)

SteveBullman said:


> all good questions mate.
> 
> thinking back i think the reason i didnt cut that limb at the knuckle was for fear of the butt weight swinging the top of the tree straight into me as it went. tension wood is always hard to cut, and poplar is a funny wood at the best of times, it did nip my saw up twice as you said, second time the cut was pretty much through and was had wedged itself up, hence i went further down the limb and make a seperate cut at a safe distance. the end of the branch as you said, did stay in the other tree, at a safe distance from where i was working. that was retreived later with a throwline.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the lengthy. I am glad I could follow what you did in the video and I understand all your actions. You did all that in under an hour? That is fast for all that work. Not alot of cuts but you had to get setup and everything else. I guess throwing that saw around does speed things up .

It did look like that hinge was thick. I was thinking that if you did not pull and had cut until it was about to go and needed that much hinge that you had potential for a barberchair. I know I would not have gone back in to nibble that back cut . Anyway, good show.


----------



## ozz (Mar 29, 2008)

it´s a small detail, but i see you topping a branch and you make a cut on the same hight as your face...i see more people doing this, make the cut lower and you have more power in your hands when kick back maybe happens

(sorry for bad english, it´s not my native language)


----------



## waldini (Mar 30, 2008)

good work mate


----------



## SteveBullman (Mar 30, 2008)

thankya mate


----------



## lxt (Mar 30, 2008)

Those are always a rush & can be dangerous!! 

Nicely Done!!


LXT.................


----------

